# Bathroom Philosophy



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm still wondering about the smells not the writing.


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

never lift the seat

always *&%# distance away and put the clorox wipe, back into the clorox "easy wipe" container when finished

and watch people reach critical mass

even the challenged have limits


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

maintenance










whoever left the porcelain pelican










trust your friends










admit defeat


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

our minds are as wise as the experiences we live

sheltered

or not


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

pfffff

sumpthin gone wrong here


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

toilets

its all about currents


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Here I sit broken hearted, paid a penny and only farted.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Bob, the rhyme is properly…
Here is sit broken hearted, payed to ******************** but only farted; next time I think I'll take a chance, keep my dime and ******************** my pants. 
Learned it when I mounted a NY Central pay toilet sign on my apartment bathroom door. Still have the sign for the guest bathroom.


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)

Rev, like your version but a bit messy.


----------



## Bob Collins (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## jlasersmith (Jul 5, 2012)




----------

